# Nitefighter group buys



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Alright everyone its time.

Lets keep this thread to interest in group buy only, discussions on each light in their appropriate threads.

Bt21 here: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/nitefighter-bt21-2x-xm-l2-nw-light-965949.html

Bt40s here: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-nitefighter-bt40s-cat-review-963636.html

Here is the BT21 situation: Supplier is being difficult on BT21 pricing. I can only guess its do to how much interest we have expressed for it, so they know we will pay for it. I am working on it.

Bt21: Head and kit with battery available, either one.

-light head: $32.29. Coupons code bt21tg

Nitefighter BT21 1800LM 2 LEDs Cree XM L2 Water-resistant Mountain Bike Lights-36.83 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

-Bt21 w/battery: $59.99 coupon code bt218tg

Nitefighter BT21 1800LM Cree XM L2 2 LEDs Water-resistant Mountain Bike Lights-67.90 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

Bt40s: Kit (lighthead battery pack etc) is huge discount. Lighthead only now confirmed.

Prices Set:

-bt40s kit w/battery: $50

COUPON CODE: NBT40TG

Nitefighter BT40S Cree XP-G2 1600lm LED Bike Light Mini Neutral White Mountain Bicycle Headlamp-57.12 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

-bt40s lighthead only: $25

COUPON CODE: BT4STG

Nitefighter BT40S Cree XP-G2 1600lm Neutral White LED Bicycle Light Bike Headlamp-28.90 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

Update: Not only will light heads be available separately, since nitefighter packs are far better than normal cheap china packs, they'd make a good option, so if anyone is interested. Good budget friendly battery packs.

Update: Prices updated and set, codes going out.

And standard GearBest free (or pay for faster) shipping options. World wide.

This is not pay in advance or commitment, if your interested, post up what your wanting. Then when I have prices I will post and pm with coupon codes to order.

Please post which light and specify Kit or Light Head only for each. I am keeping a spreadsheet in order of posts. I am kept up to date on what gearbest has on order/in stock so if you havent received your code yet its because your name is on "next batch". If you would like it to place your order and wait, PM me and I will reply with coupon code (s).

Also, due to gearbest system set up, it doesnt currently accept multiple coupon use per order. So at this time, if you order 2 lights, it will have to be 2 separate orders for example. (I am working on figuring out how to fix this issue, I know it will become a big headache for all of you)

And I'll start: BT21 lighthead only (since I have sample kit on the way)


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Bt21 lightheaded here


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

What about BT70? That looks like a sweet light, but perhaps too expensive?


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

GD, I have to many lights :madman:
BT21, head only...


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Also, what do we know about the internal construction of the BT21? If Nitefighter are charging a similar amount as Yinding then I feel they need to compete on build quality with a properly designed heat sinking path for the LEDs. I bought and recommended the Yindings to friends primarily because of this.


----------



## warthogism (May 3, 2015)

If you're talking about the bt40*s*, I'm definitely interested in the set. If the price was right, i'd buy it right now.

I'm interested in the bt21, but still on the fence. There just isn't as much hard info about it right now (brightness, beam pattern, build quality, etc). If all that checked out, i'd be interested in a kit.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

kwarwick said:


> Also, what do we know about the internal construction of the BT21? If Nitefighter are charging a similar amount as Yinding then I feel they need to compete on build quality with a properly designed heat sinking path for the LEDs. I bought and recommended the Yindings to friends primarily because of this.


Bt70 not released yet.

And please keep posts like this in bt21 thread. This thread needs to be for "what you want" only so I can keep track. My bt21 for review is in the way, but build quality of nitefighter lights is already proven via the bt40. Above and beyond even the new yinding. And price not set yet, its determined by how many people we get on the group buy.

@warthog: I'm not going to hunt you down if you decide against it after review, this is "what you want" no up front payment no worries. Its so we know what GB needs to order and what prices will be. Those that post when prices set will get the coupon codes when they are given to me. Then you place your order for what u want.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Edit: Op fixed, meant bt40S just always forget the "s" lol. And clarifications on questions I didn't think of are added.


----------



## warthogism (May 3, 2015)

tigris99 said:


> Bt70 not released yet.
> 
> @warthog: I'm not going to hunt you down if you decide against it after review, this is "what you want" no up front payment no worries. Its so we know what GB needs to order and what prices will be. Those that post when prices set will get the coupon codes when they are given to me. Then you place your order for what u want.


lol, ok. put me down for both kits.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm bumping my order lol.



Bt21 head only



Bt40 kit (have an issue with spares, gotta have them and I want a couple solid packs not just loose cell cases)


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Updates added to OP.


----------



## KanPanic (May 22, 2007)

I'd be in for a BT-21 kit at least.


----------



## thongy (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd be down for bt40s lighthead and the kit.


----------



## randan (May 18, 2005)

@Tigris99: Do I get this right, with this thread you want to check the demand that exists for these two lights. Afterwards you will send coupon codes to those that joined this thread? Can I join in this group buy even when I live in Europe? I assume the lights will be sent directly from China to respective buyer and not first to you and from your place to us?

Thans in advance.

Cheers


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No, lights are on the way to gearbest. This thread is a "sign up sheet". The interest part is the more people want the bt21, the better the price for it can get. 

Bt40 price is set already for the kit.

You are correct, only thing being shipped to me are my lights, these will ship directly, free shipping, from china to anywhere in the world.


----------



## SlSto (Dec 4, 2013)

Bt21 light head only please. How long till we know code and price?


----------



## randan (May 18, 2005)

Perfect thank you! 

Count me in for two BT21 lightheads and one BT40s kit


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bt21 will take a little bit, price currently is posted but we have to reach so many people for group buy to get it. Partially because not fair to stop group buy before I get mine to do review for those that are unsure.



Hopefully end of next week at the latest, well see though.

Bt40s prices are listed already, have codes by end of week.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

tigris, tell GB to fix the ad copy on the BT40S complete package. Still says

Powered by four BAK 18650 rechargeable Li-on batteries, 7.4V 5200mAh( not included )

although Package Contents lists everything. Page is live and they are taking orders, so this discrepancy really needs to be be addressed.

Also, once the details are worked out, you might want to post something about this on Bike Forums, under

Electronics, Lighting, & Gadgets


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

One BT21 lighthead only pending your review is acceptable. 

-Garry


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

If anyone looking to get into night riding is reading this and on the fence, you WILL NOT find a better setup for the price than the nitefighter kits. The included batteries, chargers and accessories are top notch. The lightheads are a few steps beyond what has been available in the price range until recently


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

manbeer makes a good point. The lowest you will find for just a quality 5200mAh battery pack and comparable charger will set you back $67-$70. You'd be paying less than that here for the FULL KIT — be like getting the lamp head, extension cable, head/helmet mount and, in the case of the BT40S, extra wide angle lens, thrown in for free. Really you're not going to find a better deal anywhere else for such a high quality package, assuming the BT21 is as good as the BT40S (might even be better, if that's at all possible!)

And for those who do already own decent battery systems but have not yet experienced the newer generation of Neutral White Cree XM-L2/XP-G2, this is the best opportunity to pick up fantastic lamp heads at rock bottom prices.

Don't want to sound like a shill for Nightfighter but having owned the BT40S kit for a while now as well as the NW Yinding, SS X3, and KD 880 clones in addition to a variety of CW lamps, am really appreciating what this company has to offer, hoping many others will get to enjoy the same benefits.


----------



## KonaSS (Sep 29, 2004)

I will take one of each:

Bt21 w/battery
BT40s kit w/battery


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok all of you posting up:

Bt40s kits and lightheads arriving by end of week, will have codes for first batch tonight.

This is first batch order, so limited number (think posts up till now all covered with a few to spare). But second batch will only be a few days behind it and so on. 

Everyone has plenty of time to jump in this so no worries, my sample for bt21 ships tomorrow hopefully so I should have Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## TDI-Ride (May 6, 2015)

Organized a small group of buddies here in Ottawa:

6x BT40s kits please

Timing not an issue for us - we can be 2nd (or later) batch, no problem.

Thanks for organizing!


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Put me down for a BT21 Light Head


----------



## Broadica (Mar 28, 2008)

BT21 KIT & Light Head each


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm on BT40S head only. Thanks on doing this great job.


----------



## Moguo (Apr 3, 2012)

BT21 lighthead and kit


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

BT21 Full Kit


----------



## KanPanic (May 22, 2007)

I would like to add a bt40s full Kit to my request for the bt21 thanks


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Alright guys codes going out and bt21 prices updated.


Edit: As of this post, everyone should have the coupon codes to place their orders. I believe all BT40s kits claimed are already in stock for orders this far. And I know more are on the way.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the hard work Tigris99. Think I'm going to hold out for your review first though. 

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I expected that for those that want bt21. But I wanted to make sure everyone has the coupons codes since many want bt40s as well.


----------



## adagioca (Apr 28, 2004)

Is it too late to get added to the party?

Was interested in the bt21 lighthead or kit but was waiting to see a ballpark price before expressing interest.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh no it'll last a couple more weeks


----------



## Appel (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok. I want to be in as well. One BT-21 lighthead only.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Mines ordered. Second shipping option so hopefully it'll be here in a week or so


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bt21s are on the way to gearbest, not in stock yet so probably be a few days before they even get to a point of shipping them out.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh well, it's all good I'm just excited


----------



## Broadica (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm holding out until the review.


----------



## warthogism (May 3, 2015)

manbeer said:


> Mines ordered. Second shipping option so hopefully it'll be here in a week or so


Um, what? Was I supposed to pick the second option. It's faster? This is my first ever GB order.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Well they have 3 options for shipping. The first is free and results vary, mine wasn't bad at 2 weeks but it's been longer for some. The second is a bit more I think in my case 5 dollars for the light head and the estimate is 6-8 days. Then the other was 4-7 days but for 12 bucks I wasnt going for it. This is only my second time ordering from them


----------



## adagioca (Apr 28, 2004)

What do I need to do to be in?


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

adagioca said:


> What do I need to do to be in?


Nothing, sit and wait until tigris sends you coupons for purchasing


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just post up here what you want and done. Im out of town this weekend, ill pass out codes to everyone that needs them next after I get back home.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I'm considering buying the BT21 so I can test it with the BT40S. Not that I need another lamp but since the Nitefighter people were nice enough to let me test the 40S I thought I would see how a NF combo works together. Quite possible that if the BT21 has enough throw that the two bought together would make a nice package deal. I look forward to the discount codes.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm interested in the B21, lighthead and package. The BT40 lighthead maybe


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

BT21 whole package.

Thx

MB


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

The BT40 Light Head only code doesn't seem to work


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

In the message I sent it explains you can only use one coupon code at a time, so different items (bt21 light head and bt40 lighthead on the same order for instance) wont work. I'll be home shortly so ill check the code make sure its working on its own (I may have typed it wrong possibly). Thnx.



Edit: Just tried it, not working for me either have it fixed momentarily, ill resend the bt40s lighthead code if its different.

For everyone that needs it, remove the "0" from the bt40s lighthead only code and it works.


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks tigris99 for all your hard work getting this up for everyone.
Looks good enough to make me finally carry a spare light.
Please put me down for one BT21 FULL KIT and one BT21 Light Head only.

Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigress99; Thanks for the codes. One BT21 has been ordered. I only ordered the lamp but knowing how well the battery works I was tempted to buy the full kit. Since I already have a good number of very good batteries I should be fine. To anyone else who might not have a lot of batteries I fully recommend getting the full kit ( with battery ).


----------



## eTrex_FSR (Dec 18, 2009)

Interested in BT21 kit and light head only.


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would be interested in a BT21 AND the BT40 kit.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

All Bt40s are shipping and there is plenty in stock at the moment. Bt21s may have arrived, Ill let everyone know when they are in stock for sure.


----------



## valexe (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm in for a BT40s kit !


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

BT40S kit for me please!


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am interested in buying the bt40s kit and the bt21 kit, anyway I could get some group codes?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

EVERYONE, EVERYTHING IS PRETTY MUCH IN STOCK OR ARRIVED AND BEING ENTERED INTO INVENTORY NOW! Yes this includes bt21s!

Those waiting for codes:

Bt40s codes will be on OP shortly, no more waiting for me on those. Bt21 is still "by request" but in stock and will start shipping out over the next day or so for those that have already ordered them.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> Bt40s codes will be on OP shortly, no more waiting for me on those. .


OP?

Original Post?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Still awaiting review, but I think I may just order from Nitefighter direct via Ebay when the time comes to avoid Gearbest's shipping issues and due to that fact that the GroupBuy price is hardly any different! My BT40s bought from Ebay came very quickly.

-Garry


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> EVERYONE, EVERYTHING IS PRETTY MUCH IN STOCK OR ARRIVED AND BEING ENTERED INTO INVENTORY NOW! Yes this includes bt21s!
> 
> Those waiting for codes:
> 
> Bt40s codes will be on OP shortly, no more waiting for me on those. Bt21 is still "by request" but in stock and will start shipping out over the next day or so for those that have already ordered them.


Yea what does OP mean? Sorry for having to ask haha.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

OP=Original Post

-Garry


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

garrybunk said:


> OP=Original Post
> 
> -Garry


Also can mean Orange Peel as in surface finish of a reflector:thumbsup:

****


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Promo code NBT40STG for the BT40S not working.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That was my fault, remove the "s" fixed on the OP as well.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks. Ordered. Total price $49.59 for BT40S kit.

Thanks a ton for setting this up. Seems like a great deal on a great light.


----------



## ratrat (May 20, 2015)

Interested in bt21 kit  can i get code?


----------



## valexe (Nov 29, 2012)

Would you please send me one too ! (BT21 kit) !


----------



## Strife21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks so stoked got my order in for the BT40S can't wait to go on my first night ride.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Bt21 shipped last night, well today in China I guess... Or yesterday... Or however the time difference works


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Holiday weekend delaying delivery so ill have mine bt21 Tuesday to start reviewing for you guys.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

or *O*pening *P*ost (post that was used to open a thread) or 107 other meanings 

P.S. I will have to withdraw from this group buy, I save quite a bit $ by getting them directly from Nitefighter ebay store, sorry:winker:.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just checked their store, if you look at prices on the original post, bt40 kit alone is $20 cheaper than nitefighter store, bt21 lighthead is a dollar cheaper etc, where did you find prices cheaper than the group buy prices (the prices on gearbest site are not the prices we are getting these for, the correct pricing for the group buy is on the op)


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Sirius9 said:


> P.S. I will have to withdraw from this group buy, I save quite a bit $ by getting them directly from Nitefighter ebay store, sorry:winker:.


My $50 BT40S kit is $80 on their eBay store...

Thanks tigris99!!!!


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, I have one kit so I do not need more kits, but I bought additional light heads, 2 pcs, each for 16.65$ average and I have 2S4P battery pack with 8 NCR18650B cells on the way (got that for 20$)...


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Sirius, please let me know where I can find similar battery, even at a higher price. I'd love an 8 cell pack


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Must not be eBay we have access too (or getting lucky bids lol)


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

I let this one go last night -> 1600 Lumen Bicycle Light Front Bike Light Light Head Only with O Rings | eBay

but purchased:
1600 Lumens Water Resistant LED Front Bike Light Light Head Only with O Rings | eBay
and 
1600 Lumen Bicycle Light Light Head Only with O Rings MagicShine | eBay
and
CREE XM L2 1200 Lumens LED Bike Light Headlight Light Head Only with O Rings | eBay
(this one will be (I hope) fitted with MT-G2 since BT40S unfortunately is not long enough to fit MT-G2 TIR optics that I have...

(Hope this links are not against rules or something, if they are I will remove them ASAP)


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Sirius, any idea if that single emitter is neutral white? It's the only one I've seen from them that doesn't specifically mention being NW


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure, but, guess some of you may not be happy with this, I actually prefer CW tint. I like CW and I like WW but not that much NW. One of my crazy plans was to replace NW XP-G2 emitters from BT40S with 4 x CW XP-Ls but that may end up costing 20+$ in emitters only and I am not sure if I want to throw that cash just to play...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sirius9 said:


> Not sure, but, guess some of you may not be happy with this, I actually prefer CW tint. I like CW and I like WW but not that much NW. One of my crazy plans was to replace NW XP-G2 emitters from BT40S with 4 x CW XP-Ls but that may end up costing 20+$ in emitters only and I am not sure if I want to throw that cash just to play...


Well if you really just want CW emitters you could just buy a MagicShine 872. The 872 is virtually the same lamp as the BT40S only with CW XP-G. It uses CW XP-G ( not G2 )...but for CW there are tons of lamps ( both China-cheap or better quality ) offering better beam patterns and/or output.

On a side note, I have an XP-L torch and a torch with XP-G2. I don't think the optics for XP-G2 are going to be compatible with XP-L without major modding. Not that it can't be done but it wouldn't be easy. I think you'd be better just buying a lamp using CW XM-L2 U2.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I just tried checking the group buy price on the bt21 full kit. The coupon applies, but it raises the price and the coupon discount brings it back down to the same regular price. What's up with that? 

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok some one over there messed with the site pricing. Site is not supposed to be set at the group buy price. I'll let them know. But price on the page is group buy price anyway so have at it.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah, I see. 

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

All codes will be on original post tomorrow.

For information here, here is what the bt21 kit gets you:


----------



## thongy (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks again tigris for setting this up. Anyone have an idea on how long the free shipping takes?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Usually about 2 weeks, worst ive had was 3 but that's after you receive tracking not after u place your order (if you ordered before in stock then obviously takes longer)


----------



## warthogism (May 3, 2015)

I've gotten 3 different emails saying that my order's been shipped out. Is that normal?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I get an email for every item in an order, their system is a bit funky.


----------



## warthogism (May 3, 2015)

i only ordered the one item, bt40s kit....oh well, just have to be patient....


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya free shipping is rather slow but being its coming from china, couple weeks shipped free isn't bad.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok now that first light heads only of the bt21 are arriving, the extra cost makes sense:

Its literally everything except the case, battery, and charger. So bands, extension cable, helmet strap, Velcro, etc.


----------



## adagioca (Apr 28, 2004)

Do we know too if the GoPro adapter is included with the light head only?


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

No, it's not. Here is a pic of the contents


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

We dont get the gopro adapter at all, they stopped making it (manufacturer hasn't updated their product images or anything yet)


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Heres a full on video review of the BT21 with a little about hte bt40 thrown in.


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

One BT21 kit please!
Thanks Tigris for the informative review!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Coupon code is on the original post, bt218tg for the kit iirc.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

My BT40S kit arrived today in Atlanta. Order date was 5/22 so exactly 2 weeks from order to delivery.

Everything looks good!


----------



## warthogism (May 3, 2015)

count your blessings! I ordered 5/18, and I still haven't gotten mine....


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would just check your tracking, depending on method you choose it can take up to a month to get your order, which is why I usually try to opt for better shipping options.


----------



## BRenstrom (Aug 9, 2010)

figured the group buy was long over, but just wanted to report that I tried the coupon code posted in the first thread on a BT21 kit. Knocked $2 off the price. Better than nothin! Thanks tigris


----------

